# The Goats Sunday March 8th



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Its slow here on the board tonight or I have way to much time on my hands. Here is an update on the girls

Angie- of course she is just so beautiful I take so many pictures of her! 

[attachment=15:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 004.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

[attachment=14:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 018.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Why you looking at my butt Ma?
[attachment=13:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 009.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

I opened their gate to the dogs area
[attachment=12:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 005.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

My mom came over to help me plan out the kidding stalls and then put me to work cleaning things up :roll:
The greeters:
[attachment=11:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 014.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Being attacked by curious goats
[attachment=10:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 015.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

So I cleaned the debri around the pen and let the goats out to enjoy some freedom
[attachment=9:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 016.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]
[attachment=8:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 020.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Lola and Jitterbug were terrible at running away! :angry: 
So grandmom suggested I tie something to the rope I was using to lead J'bug around. It worked great! :thumb: She moved about funny at first then she got the hang of it. Just couldnt take off running 
[attachment=7:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 019.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]
[attachment=6:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 024.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

See all the debri? thats just from trees we took down, there is wood from making the barn and pen (had a sudden cold snap and it never fully got warm till now so the clean up starts).
[attachment=5:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 030.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Sweet Pea
[attachment=4:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 023.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Mia - my camera does funny things with white
[attachment=3:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 025.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]
more natural looking
[attachment=2:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 026.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

Lola
[attachment=1:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 003.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]

being a character
[attachment=0:3c953in4]Goats March 8th 001.jpg[/attachment:3c953in4]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Poor jitterbug. :ROFL:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Adorable. Love her leash - rofl. They look awful content - even with her ... lead .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks :hug: They were all so happy to be out of their pen -- not that their pen is small by any means. But a change of senery is always nice :greengrin:


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

great pics stacy
thanx for sharing
google 'picasa' and dl the free proggy
the repair work it can do on pics is amazing


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks I have used picasa before but never really USED it. It only makes white glow when the sun is on it. weird I know :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They are all so cute!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice pictures!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey, your girls always look so content! Nice to see "no SNOW" on the ground as well!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

I still love lola's color, she looks purty to me!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They all look great! Looks like you'll have babies coming too, some are starting to show!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your goaties are real nice(pretty) and healthy .... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks! Lola is looking big or she is eating alot lately :shrug: her coat is starting to be real snug. Which btw she is growing a new winter coat


----------

